# Euro game on Jap console



## 321erik123 (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi

I sold my old mario kart game (European game) to a guy with a Jap console. The guy say's that the save function doesn't work. Should there be any problems like this?

Erik


----------



## neocat (Dec 30, 2002)

In my nintendo 64 box it clearly states that the european console is not compatible with japanese or american games and vice-versa, so I guess the GBA is the same

Although i have a friend that has a mono GB that came from america and it works... but it is very old... apparently gb's are universal...

EDIT: I won't delete this post not to make smith look stupid but i'd like to, so i edited


----------



## Smith (Dec 30, 2002)

AFAIK, Gameboys and GBA's are NOT region locked, meaning you should be able to play foreign games, etc quite happily on any machine.  It's possible that theres some kind of problem with the cart, OR the gameboy if it wont save, i'd guess.


----------



## obanir (Dec 30, 2002)

Are you talking about gba erik?
If so then gba like gbc are universal
and the region of the cartridge shouldn't matter.
It's only when linking to a game cube that you
can't use a jap gba game with a us/euro game cube
game and vice versa because of the text differences.
At least thats what I assume.


----------



## neocat (Dec 30, 2002)

Then prolly the cart's batteries ran out


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 31, 2002)

My mum imported Yu-Gi-Oh! for GBA for me for xmas from America. I'm in the UK, and the first time it's a little bigger than EURO carts, but plays fine. (except it's even darker) But, about 2 years ago, I imported Banjo-Tooie for N64 from America, and that did not fit into the N64.


----------



## fractic (Jan 4, 2003)

The N64 and the Gc have a teritorial lockout


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2003)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Dec 31 2002 said:


> My mum imported Yu-Gi-Oh! for GBA for me for xmas from America. I'm in the UK, and the first time it's a little bigger than EURO carts, but plays fine. (except it's even darker) But, about 2 years ago, I imported Banjo-Tooie for N64 from America, and that did not fit into the N64.


N64 are region locked...you'll need an adapter in order to fit it in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know if your TV is PAL, but you could also have PAL/NTSC pb.
I maked the same mistake with 3 games!!....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fortunately they were cheap (3 for half the price of one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!


----------



## Smith (Jan 4, 2003)

Most of the "desktop" consoles have tended to use some sort of terrtory lockout system.  However, it's worth noting that the Megadrive and Genesis, for example, were "locked" by virtute of having a different cartridge shape, so that one couldn't fit into the other.  The software was usually compatible though, so if you removed or modified the case of the cart/console, you could play foreign games without an adaptor.


----------



## Darkforce (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Smith @ Jan 4 2003 said:


> Most of the "desktop" consoles have tended to use some sort of terrtory lockout system.Â However, it's worth noting that the Megadrive and Genesis, for example, were "locked" by virtute of having a different cartridge shape, so that one couldn't fit into the other.Â The software was usually compatible though, so if you removed or modified the case of the cart/console, you could play foreign games without an adaptor.


Yeah the same thing with the SNES in the US and Japan. 

On another note, I can't wait for the Freeloader to come out can you guys?


----------

